# Betta sleeping funny?



## JCP (Apr 13, 2009)

Our betta is 3 yrs. old and has started burying himself into the larger rocks in his tank head first and sleeping vertically. Never done this before and acts normal if you jiggle him awake. Is he getting old and ready to die?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I have some betta's do the same thing, I never worry about it, Just there way,

Also have one that jumps up on top of the floating water sprite and sleeps there on his side,

I think they just found a new way they like to rest.

or maybe they feel better sleeping this way, I know several people who like to sleep on their bellies when its upset, makes them sleep like a baby..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had one that liked to wedge himself under the rocks and sleep upside down. Silly bettas. lol


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

I've kind of come to accept that fish are just as varied in their sleeping habits as people, and not just bettas. Had a puffer fish back in marine science class who would wedge himself between the filter intake tube and the side of the tank to sleep .... upside down. We also had a pair of bamboo sharks, who insisted upon always resting one on top of the other. Thankfully sharks don't ever really stay still long, for it was quite a strange sight.

So long as he only tends to stay in the odd position when he's sleeping, and not all the time, I wouldn't really worry about it.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

i didnt even know fish slept, I guess I go to bed too early.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine tend to settle down for the night. One likes to sleep on the leaves of his plant. The others sleep on the bottom.


----------

